# Email Server Fragen

## Ezekeel

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern mal just4fun einen Email server eingerichtet den ich gerne evtl. dauerhaft einsetzen würde. Allerdings ist er noch mit ein paar Fehlern behaftet bei denen ich momentan nicht so recht weiter weiß! Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen...

Ich habe den Email Server über dieses Tutorial eingerichtet. Leider funktioniert bei mir dieser Eintrag 

```
"/usr/bin/procmail -d %T"" 
```

 nicht. Es liegt daran, dass er für %T keinen Wert erhält. Wenn ich stattdessen meinen usernamen einsetze funktioniert es einwandfrei. 

Nun meine Frage - wieso muss man die Option -d überhaupt angeben? Und woher soll er denn einen Wert für %T bekommen?!?

Mein momentan größtes Problem ist aber, dass ich zwar emails als lala@dipsy.fastnet.com (fake) versenden aber keine darüber erhalten kann. Ich habe in meinem Router port 25 freigeschalten was aber keine Wirkung gezeigt hat. Ich nutze t-online und glaube nicht, dass die diesen Port geschlossen haben, oder? Wo kann ich denn fehlermeldungen von postfix ablesen? Und woran könnte es den noch liegen?! Ach ja ich nutze dyndns!

Vielen Dank schonmal für die antworten!!

----------

## golloza

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Mein momentan größtes Problem ist aber, dass ich zwar emails als lala@dipsy.fastnet.com (fake) versenden aber keine darüber erhalten kann. Ich habe in meinem Router port 25 freigeschalten was aber keine Wirkung gezeigt hat. Ich nutze t-online und glaube nicht, dass die diesen Port geschlossen haben, oder? Wo kann ich denn fehlermeldungen von postfix ablesen? Und woran könnte es den noch liegen?! Ach ja ich nutze dyndns!

 

Musst bei DynDNS einen entsprechenden MX Record anlegen.

----------

## Ezekeel

das habe ich auch schon vermutet... aber was muss ich dann bei mx record eintragen? 

wenn meine domain dispy.fastnet.com ist dann muss ich doch bei mx record auch dipsy.fastnet.com eintragen, oder? 

ausserdem:

 *Quote:*   

> Do you need an MX record?
> 
> If mail for your host/domain should be delivered directly to a host with the same name, then you do not "technically" need an MX record unless you have a backup mail server (more on this in the next section) meant to receive mail in the event that the primary server is unavailable. 

 

-> war mir deswegen nicht schlüssig ob ich einen brauche?!

----------

## Fibbs

Hol doch Deine Mails lieber mit fetchmail von den entsprechenden Providern und verteile sie dann mit Deinem lokalen MTA... dann hast Du auch keine Probleme, wenn Dein Homeserver mal nicht am Netz/nicht eingeschaltet ist.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## Ezekeel

nun diese option kann ich mir ja immer noch offen halten - aber ich möchte eben wenn ich z.B. mit Squirrelmail auf meinen Server zugreife auch die möglichkeit haben die Mails direkt über den Server zu empfangen und zu senden!! 

Im Grunde genommen ist das nicht notwendig, aber für mich wünschenswert!   :Wink: 

----------

## Ezekeel

-> weiss keine(r) Rat?!?

vor allem wie ein mx record aussehen sollte?!

----------

## Fibbs

Der MX-record ist der Eintrag des DNS-servers, der besagt, welcher Rechner der Mailserver (MX == MailExchange) der angefragten Domain ist. Du musst also den MX-Record der Domains, für die Du direkt Mails empfangen möchtest, auf die dyndns-Adresse Deiner Mühle zu Hause setzen.

Genau da ist das Problem: Wenn Du beispielsweise eine GMX- Adresse oder eine andere Adresse mit der Domain eines Providers verwendest, geht das, was Du vorhast, sowieso nicht, da Du nicht den MX-Record von GMX/T-Online o. ä. ändern kannst/darfst.

Desweiteren hast Du das Problem, dass Dein Mailserver bei Stromausfall, 6 Wochen Urlaub oder sowas nicht erreichbar ist, also es nicht möglich ist, Dir in dieser Zeit Mails zuzustellen.

Daher eben mein vorheriger Tip, die Mails lieber mit fetchmail vom Provider holen zu lassen und fetchmail die Mails dann per SMTP an den lokalen MTA einliefern zu lassen.

Und wo beißt sich diese Konstellation mit squirrelmail? Nirgends, oder? 

Btw: ein schönes Tool zum Auflösen der verschiedenen Records im DNS-Server ist dig.

Denk nochmal drüber nach...

----------

## Ezekeel

Hi - habe nun alles soweit eingerichtet bekommen - kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie ich postfix dazu überrede meine Emails auf dem Server zu lassen und nicht zu löschen?!?

----------

## Ezekeel

-> nach oben rutsch

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> kann mir jetzt noch jemand sagen wie ich postfix dazu überrede meine Emails auf dem Server zu lassen und nicht zu löschen?!?

 

Nein.

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

soll heissen? geht nicht oder du weisst es nicht?!

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> soll heissen? geht nicht oder du weisst es nicht?!

 Mit solch einer Fülle an Fehlermeldungen/Logs kann dir wohl keiner helfen...

----------

## Ezekeel

wäre es zu viel verlangt, von dir zu verlangen mir das ganze so darzulegen, dass ich es auch verstehe?! 

Wenn du meinst, dass die Lösung vollkommen trivial sei dann sei doch bitte so nett sie auch trivial darzustellen!!!

btw: Was für Logs bitte?!? Es gibt keine Fehler also brauch ich doch keine Logs, oder?! Da in der Manpage von postfix nix steht und fetchmail mit -k auch nix bringt wollte ich fragen wo ich was einstellen muss, dass meine Mails auf dem Server bleiben anstatt as usual gelöscht zu werden!!

----------

## Tim Schumacher

Achja, nen kleiner Tip am Rande, für ne Dial-Up kiste lohnt sich in der regel kein Mailserver der die Mails direkt verteilt, weil ein großteil der Provideradressbereiche in so genannten schwarzen Listen steht, da von vielen Windowsrechnern die mit Würmern infiziert sind, Spam kommt.

Wenn du nur eine Adresse hast, kannst du den Mailserver deines Providers la s Mailhub benutzen um die Mails in die weite Welt zu verteilen.

Grüße

Tim

----------

## Ezekeel

Deswegen mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich bekomme mittlerweile auf 5 von meinen 8 Emailadressen pro Tag mindestens 20 Spam Mails obwohl ich die nie nie weitergegeben habe, zumindest nicht an unseriöse seiten. Ich bin ausserdem ohnehin gerade daran Spam Assassin einzurichten, und wegen Viren und Würmern die von Windows Kisten kommen brauche ich mir ja keine Gedanken zu machen. Unter Windows empfange ich keine Emails mehr!!

----------

## golloza

Darum geht es nicht.

Viele Mailserver werden Mails, die von deiner Kiste kommen, gar nicht erst annehmen.

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Ezekeel,

das Thema Mailserver ist absolut kein triviales... es gibt noch tausend weitere Dinge, die Du beachten solltest.

Ich empfehle Dir, Dir von SuSE-Press das Postfix-Buch von Peer Heinlein zu kaufen. Oder auch das Buch von O'Reilly. Habe beide hier liegen und muss sagen, das ist Lektüre, die sich gerade für einen Einsteiger in Sachen Mailserver mehr als lohnt.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## Ezekeel

vielen Dank für die Tipps - ich werde mir unter Umständen die genannten Lektürehilfen zu Gemüte führen. 

Mein Momentaner Email Server ist eben eigentlich nur zum Spaß da. Ich wollte ihn dazu nutzen, dass er mir primär alle meine Emaisl downloaded und per IMAP (da Rechner +Notebook) zur Verfügung stellt -> Funktioniert einwandfrei, einziges Manko, ich möchte ihn jetzt während der Testphase nur parallel zu meinen Emailprogrammen laufen lassen was erfordert, dass er die Emails nur abholt und nicht auf den betreffenden Servern löscht. Hierfür schient mir keiner eine Antwort zu wissen! 

Das was die Blacklists angeht - naja muss ich mich eben ein wenig mehr in die Materie einarbeiten. Aber meines wissens kann ich ohne größeren Aufwand bei Squirrelmail einstellen, dass er die Emaisl per SMTP rausgibt. Bei meinen Emailprogrammen habe ich eh nur von pop auf imap umgestellt so daß der Versand weiterhin über die SMTPS der Provider abläuft. 

Scheint aber eine recht interessante Materie zu sein - wie gesagt vielen Dank für die Buchtipps!

----------

## Deever

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> ich möchte ihn jetzt während der Testphase nur parallel zu meinen Emailprogrammen laufen lassen was erfordert, dass er die Emails nur abholt und nicht auf den betreffenden Servern löscht.

 

man fetchmail

http://www.google.com

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Ezekeel

@Deever die antworten waren nicht unbedingt hilfreich, da ich diese Möglichkeiten wie Eingangs bereits erwähnt schon ausgenutzt hatte, das k für keep aber keine Wirkung zeigte!! Erst dann als ich es an erste stelle gesetzt habe hat es dann auch funktioniert, frag mich nicht warum ist so und war auch in keiner Faq, nicht bei google und auch nicht sonst irgendwo zu finden. 

so nun sind ein paar neue Fragen dazu gekommen, hab mir ein Notebook zugelegt weswegen ich mehr oder weniger auf einen Email-Server angewiesen bin daher folgendes: 

Ich würde gerne meine Emails per IMAP abrufen, damit ich auf Notebook und PC die selben Emails habe...

Frage1: 

Wie kann ich die Mails aus Thunderbird (Mbx) format in meinen Emailserver integrieren ohne dass die Header verfälscht werden (also weiterleiten ist nicht) - gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit? 

Frage 2:

Mein Thunderbird sieht momentan so aus:

```

Account1

|_Inbox

|_etc. pp.

Account2

|_Inbox

|_etc. pp.

and so on

```

Wenn ich das ganze per Imap regle dann kann ich ja zwar per courier das ganze filtern und dann wieder in verschiedene Mailboxen verteilen, aber mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht mehr viele SMTP server habe die ich aus einer Liste auswählen kann sondern nur noch einen. Bzw. ich muss jedesmal wenn ich eine Email schreibe den SMTP server manuell auswählen während er automatisch ausgewählt wird wenn ich in die Inbox gehe und dann auf reply klicke - gibt es für Imap bei Thunderbird auch so eine Möglichkeit, oder wäre es nur dann möglich wenn ich für jeden pop account einen extra imap account anlege? Nicht gerade vorteilhaft, wenn dem so wäre! 

btw:

Für Antworten wäre ich jederzeit dankbar! Die Suchfunktion habe ich diesmal nicht benutzt und auch kein google, da ich weder weiß wie das mailfomat von Linux heisst noch nach was ich suchen soll wenn ich das Problem2 lösen möchte! Klar ich könnte mir wieder ein Buch kaufen, aber leider habe ich es momentan nicht zur Hand und rund 40 für ein knapp 300 Seiten starkes Buch finde ich dann doch etwas übertrieben!

----------

## Haldir

Wenn das Thunderbird format wirklich .mbx ist, gibts einige scripte im Internet (für jeden Imap server verschieden, muß man durchprobieren) die dann das konvertieren, in richtung:

file1.mbx -> user.blah.file1 (cyrus imap Namensschema)

usw.

Ansonsten würd ich halt es manuell machen (wenns nur ein user ist)

also imap user anlegen, als account xyz in thunderbird integrieren, dann Imap Ordner anlegen und per drag&drop die rüber ziehen, müßte auch funktionieren

----------

## Ezekeel

stimmt - auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen!! Danke... werde ich gleich morgen ausprobieren!!! 

Nun ist nur noch frage2 ungeklärt... ich hoffe, dass ich sie nicht zu verworren gestellt habe!!  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

Welche war Nummer 2 ?

Die mit mails nicht löschen?

SMTP server löscht keine mails, was du wohl meinst ist beim mail abrufen mit fetchmail oder so, dafür gibts optionen (siehe man fetchmail)

----------

## Ezekeel

nein die mit den vielen Postfächern und SMTP servern!  :Smile: 

----------

## Haldir

In Postfix gibts dafür nur nen hack (allow_untrusted_routing und sender_based_routing), das funktioniert nur so halbert.

Es gibt aber masqmail, ein kleiner mailserver für dial-up leitungen und so, der kann das, der ist aber wohl nicht in portage

http://innominate.org/kurth/masqmail/

----------

## toskala

du willst verschiedene identitäten haben? die jeweils einen anderen smtpd zum versenden von post verwenden?

----------

## Ezekeel

genau  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich bin mit mail-mta/msmtp sehr glücklich, aber ich weiß nicht, wie Du das Thunderbird verklickern könntest...  :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

Das verbirgt sich hinter den "Advanced..." Knöpfen in den "Server Settings" der einzelnen Konten bzw. bei "Outgoing Server (SMTP)".

Ist etwas versteckt, weils vermutlich 99% aller User nicht brauchen, ich musste auch etwas suchen!  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

